# Fish committed Mass Suicide (EPIC FAIL)



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

For the last few weeks I've been struggling with ammonia problems in my tank with green terror fry.

Every once and a while I would hear something that sounded like water splashing. I would look, and not see anything... I assumed it was a burp in the filter or something.



Yesterday I got home (from being gone 4 days) and noticed the tank looked... empty. I could see 2 where there were 10 before...

I moved all the decorations around, and didn't find the extras... I looked on the floor and saw a crispy dead fish.
Then I saw another. and another. 

Turns out there were 6 dead fish on my carpet. :BIGweepy:
Guess I won't be getting my security deposit back for my apartment...


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

they jumped out.poor fish =(


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Weird! I am so sorry for your loss, the poor little fish. I know that the profiles on a few of my fish read "keep tightly covered as fish might jump". I know that fish jump after flies and whatnot when eating but, the fish that do this in my tank are my Rainbow shark, which is odd as it is a bottom feeder.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Well I'm assuming there was a huge ammonia spike...

Odd, their instinct to jump out of toxic water was able to save some of my fish.

High ammonia- fish jump out- less bioload- ammonia stabilises

High ammonia- fish dont jump- fish die in tank, releasing ammonia- all fish die.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

in one word -- ironic


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

Aw sorry...poor fish..


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

You'll get your deposit back. Rent a Rug Doctor ;-) Sorry for your losses.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

SOrry to hear about your fishes....


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

What a drag. Sorry...


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

LisaC144 said:


> You'll get your deposit back. Rent a Rug Doctor ;-) Sorry for your losses.


lol.


Update, the last two jumped out too. Now its an empty tank.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

0.0 what happened?? Maybe the fish just din't like you that much


----------



## CaliforniaFishkeeper (Jun 29, 2010)

kitten_penang said:


> 0.0 what happened?? Maybe the fish just din't like you that much


>.> suicidal fish... I'm glad this has never happened to me.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

touch wood


----------

